# Agility shows explained?



## Jess Pryce (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi, I am a newbie to the agility world and from a young age always wanted to have a go and compete.

I've been training with my young collie now just under a year with a mixture of 1to1 lessons and group lessons and both me and Cassie love it and would definitely love to compete one day. However I am clueless the competing world, what I need to do to enter, requirements etc.

Where I train, a few people already compete so will ask them but just wanted some online advice aswell on where to start.
Does my dog or myself need to be registered in anything before hand.
What novice / fun shows will I be able to enter (don't plan to compete till 2018 once we've had more training)
How do I go about entering them?
What are the normal requirements?
Can someone explain how the grades work?
etc...

Im a bit embarrassed to ask so many questions at training, as I am very new to this and not sure how it all works. Everyone else seems to know already or have another dog they already compete with.

Hope this makes sense. Any info about competing in the UK with a novice dog and owner would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Jess Pryce said:


> Hi, I am a newbie to the agility world and from a young age always wanted to have a go and compete.
> 
> I've been training with my young collie now just under a year with a mixture of 1to1 lessons and group lessons and both me and Cassie love it and would definitely love to compete one day. However I am clueless the competing world, what I need to do to enter, requirements etc.
> 
> ...


This site is very helpful http://agilitynet.co.uk/
Your dog must either be registered on the breed or activity register in order to compete in KC licensed competitions

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/registration/how-to-register-your-dog/dog-activity-register/

Lots of info on Agility here http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/activities/agility/


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

For KC shows, your dog needs to be on either the breed or activity register and you usually need to enter well in advance. Also, your dog will need to be measured (unless obviously large) before he/she is allowed to compete. You would usually start in grade 1, but those classes contain all the equipment, including weaves. The alternative would be to enter anysize classes, which are usually jumping, although you get the odd agility one with lowered contacts. Anysize classes don't contain weaves and tend to be nicely flowing courses which are great for confidence building. Your dog needs to be 18 months to compete.

An alternative to KC would be UKA. You still need to register and be measure (they use a different measuring system), but I think they usually take pay on the day entries, although don't quote me on that, I don't do UKA.

There are also a lot of other independent shows held all over the county, which are usually smaller, less formal and very beginner friendly. If you are anywhere near Cheshire, check out Dig It Dogs. They are great for confidence building!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I do both KC and UKA. For UKA, you can run a dog in nursery classes at 16 months. The jump heights are quite different too - UKA have 4 measured heights with a standard dog jumping 500 mm and a large jumping 600 mm. KC has 3 measured heights with the 'low height option' (LHO) at some shows, but not all. So a 'large' dog (which a collie would normally be) would jump 650 mm as normal full height or 550 at LHO. The progression systems are also different, with UKA having both performance and steeplechase (just jumps and tunnels) programmes. Flossie and Fly are both in 'beginner' level at performance, but have both won into 'novice' (the next level up) at steeplechase. Best thing is to download the rule books for each.
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/media/32141/agility__h__regulations.pdf
http://www.ukagility.com/downloads/UKARules2017Red.pdf


----------

